# Family has to re-enter UAE in 6 month's time?



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Please excuse this post and point me towards the link if someone has already asked, and received response, of this query.

I have got Investor residence visa from RAK and have also got residency visas for the family. I have been told that we have to re-enter UAE before 6 months else the visas will expire. As my kids are studying back home, it will be difficult for them to take a mid-term break. 

Recently somebody informed me that there is a process where by I can submit an application and my family can stay out of UAE for maximum period of 1 year. I tried to check that out with RAK Freezone people but they are blunt on this.

All help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

You need to type the extension form, go to any typing center and explain.


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Will that be readily acceptable by the immigration authorities (in my case RAK) because when I ask this question to RAK FreeZone people they said my family has to come within 6 months to UAE.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

kashaziz said:


> Will that be readily acceptable by the immigration authorities (in my case RAK) because when I ask this question to RAK FreeZone people they said my family has to come within 6 months to UAE.



Generally six month limit is there, but as you asked the specific query , i replied on the basis of current practice applicable in RAK... just visit any typing centre near RAK immigration office make type the form and then you need to take it to the director in residency department....rest procedure will guide by typing center staff ....


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is what RAK FTZ says:

*With regard to the below mail, please be informed that if any one who has a U.A.E residence visa stays out for more than 6 months cannot enter after the six months period. You will have to cancel the visa and reapply for a new one.*

I believe this means that they are not supportive of the extension to stay out of UAE.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear Aziz, 

What I understand you are more interested in not getting your family in rather then managing things to get them in after 6 months..


If you require third party confirmation to show ur family that they are not eligible to in after lapse of six month period then FTZ email is more then enough...

But if you really want to extend 6 months period legally do what I advise...

Decision is urs..

Best of Luck!




kashaziz said:


> Here is what RAK FTZ says:
> 
> *With regard to the below mail, please be informed that if any one who has a U.A.E residence visa stays out for more than 6 months cannot enter after the six months period. You will have to cancel the visa and reapply for a new one.*
> 
> I believe this means that they are not supportive of the extension to stay out of UAE.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Further there is no role of FTZ regarding ur family visas, ur sponsor of them and they are under ur responsibility .... FTZ is supportive or not is not really cares....


----------

